# Subwoofers



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

do you think that 2 15" subs will rattle anything and make it sound really bad in my nx2000 1993? Clock


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think 2 15"s will make any car rattle, so i'll say, Yes it will. My 200sx rattles with 1 15", but mostly on the outside, which I cant hear, so it doesnt make it sound bad to me.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

It should rattle...

Anything with a lot of bass will make some aprt of your car whether its your liceanse plate or your actual back bumper like my friends car.

But theres always ways to fix the rattling


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

well it kinda depends how much airspace you have


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *well it kinda depends how much airspace you have*



???


----------



## CLocK NX (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks for the replies any suggestions on fixing the rattling ?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

www.fatmat.com


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i know what you mean, all i have in my 200 is one 12 " and whenever i turn it up...rattles come from everywhere...windshield, license plate, fixed that with some glue.., and bumper. pisses me off..any ways to fix the rattling without the fatmat choice? thanks.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sprayfoam


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Thick double sided tape behind your lisence plate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

do you really think 2 15s wouldn't make a car rattle? i think you just wanted to post something to feel special because that is a really sad question. what kind of system are you putting into it? are you installing or paying someone to do it for you? your second question, anything to stop rattling?, well...Dynamat, rubber spray that you can buy at Kragen and such, foam, there are a lot of dampering items just search google.


----------

